# hands on hips



## campdor

El que en anglès és _hands on hips_ i en castellà _con los brazos en jarras_, en català ¿com seria? Perquè alguna vegada he vist que en diuen "amb els braços fent nanses", però em sona molt estrany. ¿Teniu alguna altra idea? ¡Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Samaruc

Hola,

A mi no em sona malament això de "amb els braços fent nanses (o "anses", que diem a València)".

A veure què diuen els altres.


----------



## campdor

¿No? Ostres, és que no ho sentit dir mai; potser és que no m'hi he fixat. Però si la gent ho diu, ja em treus un pes de sobre.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

A mi tampoc no em sona, això de fent nanses... ho entendria, però ni ho sento ni ho dic. Jo em limito a "amb les mans a la cintura", però potser és una mica limitat... 

Benvinguda, campdor!


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> Hola,
> 
> A mi tampoc no em sona, això de fent nanses... ho entendria, però ni ho sento ni ho dic. Jo em limito a "amb les mans a la cintura", però potser és una mica limitat...
> 
> Benvinguda, campdor!



Jo he pensat el mateix, no sabia això de les nanses tampoc.

Mei


----------



## campdor

Moltes gràcies per respondre tan de pressa. Jo també (segurament) dic "amb les mans a la cintura"; no sona tan desafiant, per això, ¿no?


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Doncs no, no sona tant desafiant, però això de les nanses no ho havia sentit pas...

En canvi, sí que he llegit sovint *"amb les mans als malucs"*, com a posat arrogant o desafiant.

Salut!


----------



## ampurdan

Jo també dic normalment "amb les mans a la cintura".


----------



## RIU

Jo també a la cintura.


----------



## campdor

Doncs queda aprovat "amb les mans a la cintura" per majoria, amb la possibilitat també de "els braços fent nanses" (sempre que no es parli d'un ceramista) i de "les mans als malucs".

En principi, em recordava la cançó aquella "Y mis manos en tu cintura pero mírame con dulzor" (que era una mala traducció de "mes mains sur tes hanches", mala traducció deliberada perquè no volien que la cançó digués que li tocaven el cul).

Moltes gràcies


----------



## Xiscomx

campdor said:


> Doncs queda aprovat "amb les mans a la cintura" per majoria, amb la possibilitat també de "els braços fent nanses"


Nyac, nyac, estimat @campor, a poc poc i correntsos, això no pot ser mai així, falta el meu alè que per a mi val milimil.

Per aquí, en el centre neuràlgic del món, empram, fil per randa, la locució que ve recollida en el DCVB: «*Posar els braços en ansa*»; posar-se amb el colze separat del cos i amb les mans unides a aquest.


----------

